# need help identifying wood stove



## keepwyomingwarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Can anyone help me identify this wood stove? I think it's called a parlor stove and is in a condo I recently purchased that was built in 1982. It says olympic on the front, has what I think are nickel plated attachments. It's dusty in this photo but seems to be in excellent condition. I am trying to figure out its worth so I can sell it. thanks so much for your help.


----------



## begreen (Sep 30, 2014)

Is there anything cast into the back like a name? I am going to guess it is a Taiwan knock-off but would be happy to find out I'm wrong. Look around the stove carefully for a number or a name of the foundry.


----------



## keepwyomingwarm (Oct 21, 2014)

The back says: Washington Stove Works, Everett, WASH , Parlor stove,Patent no. 4258692. Thanks for your help.


----------



## keepwyomingwarm (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea of this stove's value; I want to sell it. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2014)

Washington Stove Works was out of Everett, WA. They made some good product, but what is going to be important is to determine whether this is an older stove or a later, Taiwan casting. The latter example is more common. You should have it appraised by someone that knows these stove.


----------

